# New MINI update to newest software?



## DEC2955 (May 3, 2009)

Just installed a second MINI... (yes with Lifetime) ...how long after install till it will get updated to the newest software that has VUDU software?
I kind of figured that with this being a first time / new device that it would of downloaded the newest software update when it was updating its software during the original setup.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

if the priority list is still open, add it and you still might get early access. Otherwise, the general rollout will be fairly soon, unless a major bug pops up.

The page is still up, give it a shot! 

https://www.tivo.com/priority_20.4.5


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

New/first-time has nothing to do with it. You are in the queue with all the rest.


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

I get his point. If you were to install a new mini today, you would think it would download the latest firmware, not a back-level then have to queue for the update.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

But you have to understand that 20.4.4 is the latest firmware; 20.4.5 is about to be released and currently is available to those specifically desiring it (aka, release candidate).


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

aha, you are correct that i didn't understand that. I thought the full roll-out was already in progress.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Tivo has a cellular data plan for their website and rollouts. They throttle their website bandwidth and stagger updates so they don't go over their data cap each month. Or so it seems.


----------



## DEC2955 (May 3, 2009)

I signed up for the priority update list.. Will see what or when it happens.


----------



## cjgadd3 (Mar 30, 2008)

Signed my mini up for the update. Only took about 3 days to get it.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I just bought a mini via BestBuy, installed it today and received the update right from the start at the initial setup. No priority signup. Pretty cool.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

lgnad said:


> if the priority list is still open, add it and you still might get early access. Otherwise, the general rollout will be fairly soon, unless a major bug pops up.
> 
> The page is still up, give it a shot!
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/priority_20.4.5


Is that per update? I thought once your box was on the list, it would always be on the list, but maybe that's not the case?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

JWhites said:


> I just bought a mini via BestBuy, installed it today and received the update right from the start at the initial setup. No priority signup. Pretty cool.


No need to sign up anymore since the update has been rolled out to everyone.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Bigg said:


> Is that per update? I thought once your box was on the list, it would always be on the list, but maybe that's not the case?


I didn't think it was that way. I always sign up again.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

waynomo said:


> I didn't think it was that way. I always sign up again.


Yeah, based on that address and the wording, I think it's per update. Bummer, I thought I was on the faster update list already from the last time around.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Bigg said:


> Yeah, based on that address and the wording, I think it's per update. Bummer, I thought I was on the faster update list already from the last time around.


The priority update list is renewed for each succeeding update and you must sign up each box individually and separately each time in order to receive the early update for that box.

Note also that in the past some boxes have been dropped from the priority update list (famously termed the "black hole"), in which case you would need to alert TiVoMargret with the TSN to reinstate your box on the list.


----------

